# Office Suite 2013 wird an Hardware gebunden



## Hombracho (15. Februar 2013)

Ich bin soeben auf ein Problem aufmerksam geworden, das so noch nirgends  kommuniziert wurde, ausser auf der entsprechenden Amazon-Seite zum Produkt.. Office  2013 ist hardwaregebunden! Wer also seinen PC umrüstet oder sich einen  neuen zulegt, kann mit der regulären Office-Suite 2013 nichts mehr anfangen!  Hier der Link zur Amazon-Rezension: http://amzn.to/ZfoQOp

Nachtrag: Hier ist der Link zu den offiziellen Lizenzbestimmungen: http://office-watch.com/t/n.aspx?a=1782
Die entsprechenden Passagen sind gelb markiert.

Und vom Microsoft-Insider Paul Thurrot himself: http://bit.ly/X7zv9K


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn intressiert das eigentlich?

MS Office ist seit 2007 do eh nur Schrott, weil von einem breiten aber niedrigen Bildschirm, viel von seiner geringen Höhhe genommen, statt es link ode rechts hin zupacken.

Desweiteren reicht das imho nicht für eine Usernews.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2013)

Hmm hast Du dazu auch noch einen offiziellen Link? Ich meine in eine Amazon-Rezension kann ich auch reinschreiben, dass Office 2013 nur auf nem 486er läuft 

Ich selbst kann es nicht nachvollziehen weil ich Office 2013 bislang nur einmal installiert habe und das auch über eine Volumenlizenz in der Firma, ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, dass es tatsächlich so ist.

@Turbosnake: Fahr Dich mal runter  Mich würde es z. B. interessieren. Ob das als Usernews durchgeht steht auf nem anderen Blatt


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Februar 2013)

Du meinst dass es an die HWid geknüpft ist. Das würde aber heißen dass schon beim neuinstallieren von Windows die Lizenz weg ist.


----------



## RuhigeHand (15. Februar 2013)

Das Prozedere ist doch schon bei frühreren Versionen gleich gewesen, 1. Installation = freischaltung über Inet ab der 2. Installation musste die Lizenz über das Telefon freigeschalten werden. Ob das jetzt in der EULA anders geregelt wird wie z.B. bei Office 2010 weiss ich nicht aber in der Praxis dürfte sich nichts ändern. Den Aufschrei möchte ich hören, wenn nach der Windows neuinstallation ein neues Office gekauft werden muss und nicht nur der Umweg über die Telefonaktivierung geht.


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2013)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Das Prozedere ist doch schon bei frühreren Versionen gleich gewesen, 1. Installation = freischaltung über Inet ab der 2. Installation musste die Lizenz über das Telefon freigeschalten werden. Ob das jetzt in der EULA anders geregelt wird wie z.B. bei Office 2010 weiss ich nicht aber in der Praxis dürfte sich nichts ändern. Den Aufschrei möchte ich hören, wenn nach der Windows neuinstallation ein neues Office gekauft werden muss und nicht nur der Umweg über die Telefonaktivierung geht.


 
Jop, verstehe den Aufschrei jetzt auch nicht. Telefonaktivierung und gut ist.^^

MfG


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Februar 2013)

Wen interessiert M$ Office, wenn man OpenOffice oder LibreOffice haben kann?


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2013)

Libreoffice 

.odf gehört die Zukunft, das hat auch das neue Office mit der (wahlweise) standardmäßigen Abspeicherung in dem Format erkannt.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wen interessiert M$ Office, wenn man OpenOffice oder LibreOffice haben kann?


 
Mich!  Arbeite mal beruflich mit in MS Office erstellten (umfangreichen) Excel-Tabellen mit zig Makros oder Access-DBs die Du dann in eines der beiden Programme importieren möchtest. Da wirst Du wahnsinnig


----------



## bingo88 (15. Februar 2013)

Libreoffice und gut ist


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Februar 2013)

Ich bleib einfach bei Office 2003! Die beste Version überhaupt.


----------



## keinnick (15. Februar 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Libreoffice und gut ist


 
Es schreiben nicht nur alle Leute Briefe an die liebe Oma  Im geschäftlichen Bereich bekommst Du dann vielleicht von nem Kunden oder Lieferanten ne Excel-Tabelle die in MS Office erstellt wurde und auch nur da richtig funktioniert. Das ist sicher nicht toll aber es hilft nun mal nichts, dann bist Du auf MS Office angwiesen.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Februar 2013)

Ja, leider setzen alle auf Microsoft


----------



## Fireb0ng (15. Februar 2013)

Office 2010 Startet


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Im geschäftlichen Bereich bekommst Du dann vielleicht von nem Kunden oder Lieferanten ne Excel-Tabelle die in MS Office erstellt wurde und auch nur da richtig funktioniert. n.


 Afaik gibt es bei Libre Office sehr wenig Probleme, die wissen was sie tun im Gegensatz zu MS.


----------



## Creech (15. Februar 2013)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich bleib einfach bei Office 2003! Die beste Version überhaupt.


 
Um Gottes Willen! Ich bin so froh wenn ich Office 2003 nie wieder sehen muss. Habe jetzt 3 Jahre damit gearbeitet, wenn die Dokumente 200 Seiten mit ein paar verlinkten EPS Dateien überschritten brauchte der Rechner ne halbe Ewigkeit sie zu öffnen. Sehr schön fand ich es auch, wenn Word abschmierte und das aktuelle Dokument unwiederbringlich zerschoss. Ich danke meiner Backupstrategie, dass ich keine Deadline verpasst habe. Auch diese Angewohnheit selbständig zu entscheiden wann eine Marginalie beim Seitenumbruch auf die nächste Seite kommt und wann nicht... alles nur, weil die Kunden kein InDesign wollten, sondern Word "damit ich kurz noch selber was ändern kann". Das waren die Fälle, bei denen nach ner Woche der Hilferuf kam, dass das komplette Layout zerschossen ist. Wenn sie dann wenigstens ein aktuelles Office akzeptieren würden, aber nein "alles in doc und nicht docx, bitte auch nicht im Kompatiblitätsmodus, dem traue ich nicht". Argh, wie gut, dass der Job hinter mir liegt.


----------



## ReVan1199 (15. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn intressiert das eigentlich?
> 
> MS Office ist seit 2007 do eh nur Schrott, weil von einem breiten aber niedrigen Bildschirm, viel von seiner geringen Höhhe genommen, statt es link ode rechts hin zupacken.
> 
> Desweiteren reicht das imho nicht für eine Usernews.


 Nur weil du es so siehst, ist es nicht für die anderen so


----------



## 10203040 (15. Februar 2013)

Mein Windows 7 wurde schon viele male aktiviert, das wird hier sicher genauso sein ab einer bestimmten Anzahl eben da anrufen Code eingeben usw...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Februar 2013)

Protex und MS Office, alles andere ist für mich Gefrickel, was selten funktioniert, aber so hat jeder seins und gut ist.

@ Topic

Wie die anderen bereits geschrieben haben kannst das sicherlich wieder über Tel aktivieren und gut ist.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2013)

Gefrickel ist gut gesagt.
Ich muss mich jede Woche damit ärgern wenn in meiner Firma Office97 Dokumente verschickt werden, die dann bearbeitet zurückkommen und die der Autor dann nicht mehr aufmachen kann weil die Kompatibilität fehlt.

Bei so was kann ich es gut verstehen wenn sich Firmen nur noch in PDF`s austauschen.
Mit einem .ODF hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Februar 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wie die anderen bereits geschrieben haben kannst das sicherlich wieder über Tel aktivieren und gut ist.


 Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie die alten Lizenzbestimmungen aussehen, aber die Aussage "die Lizenz ist nicht auf einen anderen Computer übertragbar" ist IMHO doch ziemlich aussagekräftig.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. Februar 2013)

Ist das wirklich so überraschend nachdem bekannt wurde was Microsoft mit den Windows 8 OEM Versionen gemacht hat (Key in Hardware)? Da wundert mich das mit Office überhaupt nicht.

Zum Glück gibt es noch Libreoffice und diverse andere Programme (Openoffice, Abiword & Gnumeric etc.) und für die User die sich in totale Abhängigkeit zu Microsoft gestürzt haben wie Junkies auf der Straße mit den Drogen,die vorrigen Office Versionen.


----------



## OctoCore (16. Februar 2013)

Creech schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen! Ich bin so froh wenn ich Office 2003 nie wieder sehen muss.



Habe ich ich kaum Probleme mit - zumindest nicht mit Word, das ich daraus hauptsätzlich nutze. Und zwar regelmäßig mit Dokumenten, die mehrere hundert Seiten groß sind.
Ansonsten bietet es, was ich brauche - und erzeugt auch .docx-Dateien, wenn sie gewünscht sind (okay - Features von späteren Word-Versionen sind da natürlich nicht mit drin, aber zumindest mir fällt grade nicht ein, welche davon ich unbedingt brauchen würde).

Okay - das bezieht sich nur auf meinen eigenen Bedarf auf meinem eigenen Rechner. Ich benutze es, weil ich die Lizenz habe - hätte ich sie nicht, würde ich auch OO oder Libre oder sonstwas an freier Software nutzen.

Ansonsten - die Dongelung an Hardware ist bei vielen Anwendungen seit Jahren ein alter Hut, nicht nur bei MS-Produkten. Manchmal reicht schon eine Neuformatierung der Startpartition des Rechners (womit die Partitions-Seriennummer geändert wird), damit man die eine oder andere Anwendung neu aktivieren darf. 



bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie die alten Lizenzbestimmungen aussehen, aber die Aussage "die Lizenz ist nicht auf einen anderen Computer übertragbar" ist IMHO doch ziemlich aussagekräftig.


 
Das schon - ob es auch rechtskräftig ist, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## 7egacy (16. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Libreoffice
> 
> .odf gehört die Zukunft, das hat auch das neue Office mit der (wahlweise) standardmäßigen Abspeicherung in dem Format erkannt.


 
Sorry, aber das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, oder?


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Februar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wen interessiert M$ Office, wenn man OpenOffice oder LibreOffice haben kann?


 90 % aller Angestellten einer Firma die an einem PC arbeiten.

Bietet OpenOffice ebenfalls SharePoint, Outlook etc an? Denk doch mal über deine eigenen vier Wände hinaus.


----------



## der_w20 (16. Februar 2013)

solange in calc noch keine multithread-nutzung angekommen ist, bleibt ms office erste wahl.


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2013)

7egacy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, oder?


 
Deswegen bietet es MS ja auch an, das ist ein offener Standard und kein Open/Libreoffice eigenes Format.
PDF hat sich ja auch nie durchgesetzt oder?

Sharepoint und Outlook ist meiner Meinung nach so langsam am aussterben.
Wir verwenden wie viele andere Firmen Lotus Notes.
Konkurrenzprodukte gibt es genug.

Ich würd jetzt auch nicht sagen das MS-Office am aussterben ist.
Ich denke nur das die Konkurrenz immer besser wird und immer mehr an Kundschaft abwirbt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Februar 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> 90 % aller Angestellten einer Firma die an einem PC arbeiten.
> 
> Bietet OpenOffice ebenfalls SharePoint, Outlook etc an? Denk doch mal über deine eigenen vier Wände hinaus.


Und Du, denk doch mal bitte mit: Firmen nutzen meist Volumen-Lizenzen, denen ist ein Hardware-gebundener Office Suite 2013 ziemlich egal.
Es geht hier um den Privatnutzer. Und für den gibt es genug Alternativen, die sogar zu M$ Office kompatibel sind und die gleichen Funktionen mitbringen. Und so großartig anders müssen die auch nicht bedient werden.
Alles was ich von Outlook erwarte, kann Thunderbird mindestens genauso gut. Vielleicht kann Outlook mehr, aber das brauch ich nicht. Und ich behaupte mal, die meisten anderen Privatanwender auch nicht. Mein Schwiegervater nutzt Outlook als Selbstständiger, die Funktionen, die er beruflich gebrauchen könnte, sind so umständlich und versteckt, das er als nicht IT'ler damit nicht zurecht kommt bzw diese Funktionen einfach nicht nutzt. Da könnte er auch zu Thunderbird greifen. Und Sharepoint brauchst Du als Privatanwender schon mal garnicht. Und zu allen anderen Bestandteilen von M$ Ofiice gibt es auch günstigere oder sogar kostenlose Alternativen.
Ergo gibt es als Privatanwender keinen Grund, sich mit Hardware-gebundenen Keys herum zu schlagen. Firmen nutzen wie gesagt meist Volumen-Lizenzen.


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Deswegen bietet es MS ja auch an, das ist ein offener Standard und kein Open/Libreoffice eigenes Format.
> PDF hat sich ja auch nie durchgesetzt oder?
> 
> Sharepoint und Outlook ist meiner Meinung nach so langsam am aussterben.
> ...


 
OMG Lotus Notes.... 
Meine Erfahrung ist das eher Firmen von notes auf office umsteigen. 
Wie meinst du das mit PDF hat sich nicht durchgesetzt?

MfG


----------



## belle (16. Februar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn intressiert das eigentlich?
> MS Office ist seit 2007 do eh nur Schrott, weil von einem breiten aber niedrigen Bildschirm, viel von seiner geringen Höhhe genommen, statt es link ode rechts hin zupacken.



Profis haben deswegen oft drehbare Bildschirme und in Excel ist es z.B. sowieso egal, ob du nach unten oder zur Seite arbeitest. Ich bin mit meinem Office 2007 Pro SP3 sehr zufrieden, wer nichts bezahlen und Office 2003-Look will, kann ja Open.Office benutzen. Das ist zumindest im privaten Haushalt eine Alternative.


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Februar 2013)

Bin froh das ich diesen MS-Office Müll nur in der Firma nutzen muss.
Zu Hause hab ich Open Office & Thunderbird, reicht für meine Zwecke voll aus und ich muss mich auch nicht rumärgern damit...


----------



## belle (16. Februar 2013)

der_w20 schrieb:


> solange in calc noch keine multithread-nutzung angekommen ist, bleibt ms office erste wahl.


 
Achso? In der heutigen Zeit? Das wusste ich noch gar nicht...


----------



## GrannyStylez (16. Februar 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Mich!  Arbeite mal beruflich mit in MS Office erstellten (umfangreichen) Excel-Tabellen mit zig Makros oder Access-DBs die Du dann in eines der beiden Programme importieren möchtest. Da wirst Du wahnsinnig


 
Ja manche Leute nutzen Office eben in nem anderem Umfang.  

Da bringen die "Alternativen" nicht sonderlich viel, vor allem wenn es Richtung Plug-Ins geht


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> OMG
> Wie meinst du das mit PDF hat sich nicht durchgesetzt?


 
Das war ironisch gemeint, PDF hat sich im Laufe der Zeit als universales Dokumentenformat durchgesetzt.
Und das schon länger als es für Office Plug-Ins zum abspeichern gibt.

Wenn fast alle anderen .ODF verwenden und MS jetzt auch anbietet damit abzuspeichern, seh ich es nicht so schlecht das es sich im laufe der Zeit als Standard durchsetzt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Februar 2013)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Ich bleib einfach bei Office 2003!


 
Viel Spass mit den Sicherheitslücken...


----------



## Rollora (17. Februar 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit den Sicherheitslücken...


 und der grauenvollen Bedienung, diverser Inkompatibilitäten usw.
Bin anfangs auch nicht unbedingt ein Freund von Office 2007 geworden, inzwischen kann ichs mir gar nicht anders vorstellen.
Nutze zwar nebenbei auch Open Office und Libre office, aber nur wegen der Arbeit und die 2 sind von Kompatibilität, Bedienung und Geschwindigkeit schlimmstens.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Viel Spass mit den Sicherheitslücken...


 
Die Trojaner Schnitzer interessieren sich nicht mehr für Office 2003. 
Das sicherste OS ist eh Windows 98.


----------



## Kev95 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt im ersten Lehrjahr, als IT-Systemkaufmann und ich sag dazu nur eins:
Ohne MS Office läuft da gar nichts, weder in der Berufsschule noch auf der Arbeit.

In der Schule Office 2010, die Pro Plus gibt's für uns für 35€.
In der Firma Office 2003 auf Windows XP.

Beides funktioniert für meinen Geschmack super.
Wenn ich bei einer Präsentation Inhalt von nem Kumpel, im OpenOffice-Format, bekommen stimmt da meistens vom Format her nicht viel...


----------



## keinnick (17. Februar 2013)

Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Man kann von MS halten was man möchte aber MS Office ist derzeit nunmal Standard im Firmenbereich. Muss man nicht gut finden, ist aber (momentan) so.


----------



## Abductee (17. Februar 2013)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei einer Präsentation Inhalt von nem Kumpel, im OpenOffice-Format, bekommen stimmt da meistens vom Format her nicht viel...


 
Da ist aber nicht die Alleinschuld von Open Office, wenn ich ein Worddokument in Libreoffice aufmache passt da zeitweise auch nicht die Formatierung.


----------



## der_flamur (17. Februar 2013)

Sehr interessant. Leider kann ich das mit meinem Office 2013 nicht testen, da ich ein Office 365 Abo für 4 Jahre habe. Dort kann man einfach ein Klick auf "Deaktivieren" machen und zack hat man eine Lizenz wieder, die man auf einen anderen Rechner installieren kann.
Andererseits: Visio und Project müssten demnach mit derselben Lizenzierung arbeiten. Aber dies konnt ich nicht nur deinstallieren, sondern erneut installieren und mit anderer Hardware arbeiten lassen. Alles kein Problem. Das große ABER: Ich habe in Moment keine Ahnung, ob man umfassend zusammenfassen kann.


----------



## hitzestau (18. Februar 2013)

Wer eine Alternative zu MS Outlook sucht, sollte sich den eM Client mal anschauen. Wir benutzen ihn seit mehreren Monaten und sind sehr zufrieden damit. 

Einen detaillierten Bericht zum eM Client findet Ihr auf unserem Blog: Outlook- und Thunderbird-Alternative: eM Client


----------



## keinnick (18. Februar 2013)

Hey, ist sogar auf der Main gelandet 

Office 2013: Lizenz an Rechner gebunden und nicht übertragbar


----------



## moboKiller (18. Februar 2013)

Mich störts nich ich hab mein 2010 Pro und gut is und außerdem gibts für das dringende Bedürfnis ein neues Office besitzen zu wollen OpenSource Software ich finde es grundsätzlich aber schon sehr dreist schon bei Verschleißkomponenten den  PC als "neu" zu definieren. Ich schätze es dauert kein viertel Jahr bis irgendein schlauer aus der Community nen Hotfix gebaut heben um das auszuhebeln


----------



## fire2002de (19. Februar 2013)

noch immer falsche infos unterwegs.... -.- traurig


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2013)

Stimmt doch.
Aber halt nicht in DE.


----------

